# Free Knitting Pattern-Climbing Leaf Scarf



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

A beautiful Lace Scarf,
http://destashification.com/2015/05/03/destashification-climbing-leaves-scarf-free-pattern/


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,thanks for the link.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Absolutely love it, thanks!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it. Thank you for the link.


----------



## cradleycreator (Apr 8, 2015)

lovely pattern quite simple too only 4 rows too


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow that is pretty, thanks.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely scarf. Thanks for the pattern link.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

WOW, worsted weight! Thanks


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pretty, thanks for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, lo this pattern.!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely pattern, Tessa28


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice. Thank you. It's on Ravelry as well: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/climbing-leaf-scarf


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Stunning scarf. Thanx for the link. Have this huge stash to knit up a storm with..


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

In case you prefer Ravelry link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/climbing-leaf-scarf

comsezto, Thanks for the link to the lovely scarf.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Lots of info on this site. Found some huck weaving on here too - how to's and etc. Thanks for the link.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

CKnits said:


> In case you prefer Ravelry link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/climbing-leaf-scarf
> 
> comsezto, Thanks for the link to the lovely scarf.


I like the ravelry link because you can see the finished product and have a fast link to that project. thanks cknits.


----------



## Gloverbj (Oct 27, 2014)

Always prefer the Ravelry link. Don't know how to save patterns on KP


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Wonderful link! Thank you so much :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lovely thanks for the link


----------



## EsaEinai (Jul 18, 2013)

wow--lovely pattern. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the beautiful pattern!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Saved it! Thanks for the lovely pattern.


----------



## WandySue (Sep 9, 2012)

A very beautiful pattern. Hmmmm. Maybe I'll get a start on some early gifts. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## destashification (May 5, 2015)

Thanks all! 

I am new to this forum, but am the one that wrote the pattern (and The Destashification Project).

Your comments are very kind. 

If anyone knits the scarf and finds any errors in the pattern, please let me know. I attempted to proof it, but I didn't have any test knitters.

Thanks again.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

destashification said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I am new to this forum, but am the one that wrote the pattern (and The Destashification Project).
> 
> ...


Welcome to KP. I love your name of Destashification. Also love your scarf pattern. Will try to knit this soon after I finish some existing projects. Your scarf is beautiful.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

The scarf is beautiful! Thank you so much for the wonderful pattern!


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

That is so pretty. I may have to give that a go.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love it and added it to faves on Ravelry.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

destashification said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I am new to this forum, but am the one that wrote the pattern (and The Destashification Project).
> 
> ...


Welcome to KP and love your scarf pattern, thank you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> Very nice. Thank you. It's on Ravelry as well: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/climbing-leaf-scarf


Thanks for finding it on Ravelry as I tried to pin onto Pinterest, but without the P on the pattern page, I don't know how to pin it.


----------

